# Plow/Mount for Polaris WV 850



## dblalock (Jan 27, 2018)

So, here's the issue: We just bought a house in a small, mountainside subdivision. Not many houses here, and only one guy with an ATV clears the roads after a snow. In an earnest effort to help, I just bought a 2014 Polaris WV 850. In searching for attachment hardware, It's certainly heavy enough, though I'm a bit worried about the non-pneumatic tires loading up with snow. I'm also discovering that apparently nobody makes anything for this misfit ATV because Polaris, in its wisdom put it on a completely different frame as part of its "military" design... Sure wish I had researched a bit more before buying.

SO, to keep me from selling this thing, does anyone have any insight or information about a plow mount that'll fit my WV 850? Totally open to ideas here....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I highly doubt the fame is different than a Sportsman 850 for a plow mount, same goes for the lug stud pattern for different wheels and tires.
You can call your local dealer or email Polaris to find this out.
If you have any fab skills you can modify a mount for a Sportsman 850 if needed or Warn Industries has a universal mid mount 
https://warn.com/atv/plows/universal_plow_mount.jsp


----------



## dblalock (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for the response! Before posting here, I sent an email to both Polaris and Warn. Customer service at both places responded to me, telling me they don't know of anything that will fit this vehicle! Very frustrating. I was also thinking that the universal Mount might work on that frame, but my buddy down the street has a Polaris and it would require a bit of modification, because my winch that's about winch sits about 8 in lower on the frame. I think the bottom line is that I'm just going to have to take a universal mount and engage in some fabrication that I really didn't want to do. I was hoping for a bolt-on solution.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Good luckThumbs Up


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck as well,
can you post a pic of your Polaris?

pick your plow brand that you want and then get a universal bottom plate and go from there.

the winch will hook up just fine to the plow.
the trick part for you will be the bottom mount.

I would not worry about your tires loading up with snow at all.

does this have the same bolt pattern as other Polaris ATV's?
you could get a set of regular tires and run them in winter with chains and save your non flat tires for summer riding on the trails and never worry about a spare out there.


----------



## 3Sr (Jan 1, 2022)

Did you ever find a mount for the WV850?


----------

